# Pre workout/N02 suggestions



## bigrig (Feb 9, 2014)

We'll I'm currently using C4 in pink lemonade on my lift days.  After so long it doesn't do much for me. I want to get something else to switch up with so I don't get immune to just one.  I have tried my friends white flood, it had decent energy but the pump was amazing.  I know it has nitric oxide in the mix I believe, are there any other pre work outs that are a must try?  I love the energy and getting a pump is important, at least on arm day. I get out of bed and I'm usually in the gym within 30 min, so I definitely have to have something. Let me know what you guys like


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm a huge pre workout guy. Been using volt by neon sports. Very good stuff. Worth a try.
and I'm the same way I work out in the morning an hour or so after waking up so preworkout is a must for me.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 9, 2014)

Green monster drink and a cc of TNE!


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't like PWO's with to much stims in them.  I've been using Superdrive with some additional creatine.  Works pretty well for me, but so far nothing beats TNE.


----------



## bigrig (Feb 9, 2014)

TNE sounds good and it seems like a lot of people love it.  I'm not looking to cycle at the moment. Still have a few more pounds to shed. It's def on my list though .


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2014)

jack3d, agmatine and dbol.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 9, 2014)

MusclePharm's assault is great for me..has a lot of good ingredients


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 9, 2014)

Ephedrine, Caffeine, and Masteron


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 9, 2014)

I am getting off the pre workout's for good here's my issue . I ran craze. Nothing I have tried has come close

I recently used p3 by hpn (saw dust) though it does have alot of good stuff in it that the doses are labeled not proprietary. its intended for prolonged use so maybe if I invested it would have been better but fuk that

Game Day works well but my eyes get all blood shot and on my higher weight squats and deads I would get dizzy so its a no go for me I would say its worth a shot though besides the jitters and other mentioned issues I loved the energy but not worth the risks for me not saying it wont work for you


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 9, 2014)

I just bought a tub of jack3d to give another try.  My ulcerative colitis wouldn't allow me to use it before gear, but trt has dawn near cured me so I'll let ya lol know.   This is day two and so far no bloody shit!   This stuff works either way, but if you develop gi discomfort I'd discontinue use


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 9, 2014)

Yea craze was the shit. Meth in a can. Haha


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 9, 2014)

Pre work outs are garbage... Over priced.... Your paying for a shiny ****ing tub of crap

I said **** that...amazon pure caffeine 20$ for 2500 servings. Stuff is like coke in a bag, never looking back at pre work outs again 

NO boost there are some amnio acids that boost it that you can buy cheap. Where is doc ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 9, 2014)

I get better workouts with them and it ain't all in my head. There's ingredients in them that will help in the gym.


----------



## bigrig (Feb 9, 2014)

I've also been considering making my own pre workout.  Caffeine pills like you said, citrulline malate, and agmatine, I guess I would just try their recommended doses.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 9, 2014)

I guess I don't understand the need for them as I have plenty of energy whether I'm on trt or a cycle. I have tried them in the past and hate the way they make me feel and always end up giving it away.


----------



## Jada (Feb 9, 2014)

Black bustelo coffee and it's show time.


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 10, 2014)

I like c4 but just ordered some 1mr to try ona friends suggestion.   For just NO I buy cheapest I can get.


----------



## Onrek (Feb 10, 2014)

Jada said:


> Black bustelo coffee and it's show time.



I used to drink that stuff when working in a warehouse, and I always suspected that there was something else in that coffee compared to all the other coffees I drank.

I've been using C4 again myself, and find it to be alright. I can't really offer much input on others as the only other one I've tried was an old Jack3d formula with DMAA. 

I personally find a lot of PWOs to be somewhat pricey.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Jada said:


> Black bustelo coffee and it's show time.



That's that Domincan flava coming out hahaha. I like bustelo.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 10, 2014)

bulk caffinine, bulk creatine mono, bulk taurine.  

some of the pre WO's are okay, but they cost quite a bit.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 11, 2014)

I am a pre WO addict.  Out of all the ones I've tried Noxipro and Mesomorph are my favorite.  I have a very high tolerance for stimulants as far as caffeine and pre Wo go and these 2 are by far the best in my opinion.  Make sure you find em with the dmaa in it.  Many companies are now eliminating it due to FDA regulation.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 11, 2014)

How about giving your liver a break and cycle off the pre workout as stated on the container..you know, so you don't get used to it.

Bustelo/Pilon guy here myself.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 11, 2014)

Mind2muscle said:


> I am a pre WO addict.  Out of all the ones I've tried Noxipro and Mesomorph are my favorite.  I have a very high tolerance for stimulants as far as caffeine and pre Wo go and these 2 are by far the best in my opinion.  Make sure you find em with the dmaa in it.  Many companies are now eliminating it due to FDA regulation.


Haha ur like me man. Not as bad as I used to be but at one point I was taking 6 scoopsof the old jack3d before it went homosexual on us. Then about 5 scoops of craze  but now I don't go over 2 heaping scoops of anything.


----------



## Onrek (Feb 11, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> bulk caffinine, bulk creatine mono, bulk taurine.
> 
> some of the pre WO's are okay, but they cost quite a bit.



Any suggestions on a good deal for bulk creatine and/or taurine?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Onrek said:


> Any suggestions on a good deal for bulk creatine and/or taurine?



I get bulk taurine off amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Taurine-Bulk-Powder-Quality-Standard/dp/B004IH3SAK


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 21, 2014)

The first batches of craze were insane, I make my own now with agmantine sulfate, citrullene mallate, creatine, and caffeine been thinking about trying some cialis in there as well as I keep hearing great things about it, can anyone pitch on that's tried this?


----------



## Deidre (Feb 21, 2014)

Jada said:


> Black bustelo coffee and it's show time.



Hey Jada-you talked about this in another thread, what makes this so unique from other coffee? I might have to try some.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 21, 2014)

Just looked it up Jada in google, and so it's a Cuban style espresso. No wonder it can double for a PW stim lol  --  I might have to try it!


----------

